# First Copperhead Center Console



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Awsome! will there be a high profile center console for us less vertically challenged guys?


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Very Nice, Mel.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like I need a 50!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

carbonfiber hatches.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Gorgeous. Do I see a teak toe rail? I love touches like that on modern boats. 

Steve


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Please step up and start making a 21-23 bay boat for our area!

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> carbonfiber hatches


 CF or black FG?

Beautiful skiff Mel.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We have the standard center console also. The lo-profile with the raised tilt-helm actually has the steering wheel at the same height for stand up steering. Like anything else, just a different way to spend more money

Standard hatches will have carbon in them, just not clear coated. For clear coat, we used car-show visual quality CF.

The toe rail isn't teak (or even wood). Its a composite "wood grain" film that is molded into the deck. No varnish work here!

Thanks!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> The toe rail isn't teak (or even wood).  Its a composite "wood grain" film that is molded into the deck.  No varnish work here!
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, classic look with modern tech, doesn't hurt my feelings! Looks great either way.

Steve


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Daymet Mel! I'm trying to build a boat here and I don't appreciate post like this! This makes me wanna head to the bank to get one of those filthy boat loans and stop by the shop with an order! I would appreciate it if you were to stop posting these super sweet skiff pictures! My goodness!!!!!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Comparing the weight on the non carbon hatch to the carbon hatch was a big difference. Can't wait to pop the hatches on mine and see that show CF.


----------



## boozecruise (Aug 17, 2011)

i like the lime green paint, i want something crazy like that on my future build, what make and color is that???


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Another beauty of a skiff in the Ankona family.


----------

